# What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

*What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*

How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


Andy

I purchased the online issue thingy where I can see all the back issues as well as upcoming issues

I guess I have not heard anything about it.

Do you get like a letter in the mail?


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


Woodsmith and ShopNotes are now one in the same - per my new issue of Woodsmith.


----------



## gblock66 (Jun 11, 2010)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


I just renewed my subscription in October . . .Andy how did you find out about this ? ? ? ?


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


This has been known since about November that Issue #138 would be the last.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


There have been posts about this on most of the woodworking sites since it was announced in Nov. I am surprised it lasted as long as it did as they spun it off from Woodsmith originally. Their jigs and devices had become so complex and expensive lately that they kind of defeated the purpose of a jig.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


Boy, I sure missed the announcement back in November. I guess I better read it again. The way I found out is when I got my latest issue of Woodsmith yesterday. I've been in touch with August Home and hoping they come up with an alternative to buying their digital media and hoping they will just tag on the value to my existing Woodsmith subscription. I guess some of the editors are not too happy about the decision to cut off Shopnotes either. I agree that some of the jigs were getting a little bit too far out lately…....or maybe it's that I am getting old…LOL.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


I sent an e-mail to them ([email protected]) back in October, and asked that my subscription (through Aug 2016) be transferred to WoodSmith. They obliged, no problems. I think that if you sent them an e-mail, they'd happily extend your WoodSmith subscription.


----------



## razor524 (Mar 3, 2010)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


I dropped my subscription because the jigs got to the point where buying the materials and making the thing did not make sense with the stores full of ready made jigs. I like to make end product more than jigs, however.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


Done that, Bing.

I agree, razor. I did find now and then they had some good tips but some of the stuff was pretty basic. They did have a couple of plans that I made.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


I looked at Issue 138 and does't say anything about it I just went on to my account at ShopNotes magazine and they claim Last Issue Mailed:February 2015 but have not received it yet nor was I notified unless I just missed it.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


Same here, pjones46. I was just sitting out on the patio reading the most recent issue of Woodsminth (Guild Issue)......we can do things like that in the southwest….It's 80 degrees…..and don't find anything special about it except that it has more pages with lots of the ever present tips that I'll never use. The hutch they feature in it has probably been done ad nausea in every woodworking magazine published. Maybe we are just getting too updated on the latest things to pay attention. I did enjoy the article on Bamboo Lumber and if my drill press ever needs that type of overhaul, I'll probably just buy another one…..but good information at least. I think my love affair with August Home magazines is coming to an end.


----------



## MikeNap (Dec 15, 2014)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


Guess I missed it too. Thanks for the info, guys - I'll contact them for the extension too. Glad I joined this site!


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


Good, Mike. If you "mess" with wood, this is the place to be. Lots of "moxy" guys and gals here.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


Andy,

Thanks for rubbing in the temp…..Wicked cold here.

Paul


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


I just sent them an email asking for a status on my subscription. Personally, I think it not very business like on their part to simply do nothing.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


I have a hunch that things are buzzing at August Home Publishing. They are going to p…. off a lot of people. I personally have not received a response to my emails to them although I have heard from one of the editors….he is not happy about their decision either. I feel that the whole thing is that this came out of the blue. I still cannot find a thing on this other than the cover sheet that was on the latest issue. Johnstone indicates that it was announced in November. I still have not found it…...although I am blind in one eye and deaf in the other ear…...just kidding.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


I was just reviewing a site called Sawmill creek and they were talking about the shut down of ShopNotes back in October of last year.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


This was talked about 3 or 4 months ago.

They were not getting enough subscriptions for it, however, when I called them they said that ShopNotes will be incorporated into Woodsmith.

They also changed my subscription from ShopNotes to Woodsmith.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


Here it is - straight from the horses mouth. Oct 28th, 2914

http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=6866176&page=5&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


I just recieved my Woodsmith Guild (just changed name). They have roll Shop Notes into Woodsmith and expanded the magazine.
The dost cover gives you a website to go to. There you can use the remains of the subscription to buy Woodsmith merchandise or if you do nothing the remnant of the Shopnotes subscription will be rolled onto Woodsmith.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


Woodsmith and Shopnotes have always been one with each other. I believe these 2 magazines have been the best, and still are the best for newbies and veterans of all the woodworking trades. I think the combination of them is ok because some of the redonency may be eliminated. Plus, I'm sure they're doing it for savings purposes. Just my $.02. It's always about money.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


I always did have a problem reading to the bottom of the page…..LOL. They don't call me flash for nothing. I was just so upset when I read that dust cover and not having been in touch with the other forums where the shutting down of ShopNotes was discussed, that I immediately started to "vent" here. I feel better now that what they are selling is not being shoved down my throat.

Yes, I agree that the redundancy and expense involved in some of the tips and jigs featured did leave me a little cold but every now and then something is featured either as a project or a "why didn't I think of that" sort of thing and it makes the expense of the magazine all worth while. I cancelled all my other subscriptions to woodworking mags and just kept WoodSmith and ShopNotes…....actually I was considering cancelling my WoodSmith subscription and just keeping ShopNotes. I guess we now have the best of both worlds


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


Hey again Andy. You just said everything about the way I felt as well..lol


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


Just received an email from ShopNotes:

Hello Paul,

Thank you for writing us. Yes, we have ceased publication on ShopNotes altogether.

Your remaining credit is $21.00 and I have moved that over to Woodsmith for 5 issues and your new expire date on Woodsmith is July 2017.

Thanks,
April


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


I got a similar email this morning, pJ. I guess it has been hell back there at August Home.

Take care


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it





> I got a similar email this morning, pJ. I guess it has been hell back there at August Home.
> 
> Take care
> 
> - andy_P


Me too, Andy. I think April has been a busy girl.


----------



## howardb (Jan 14, 2015)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


I too was very disappointed in the way this was handled. I've been subscribing to these publications from the beginning. It seems to me that if you paid in advance for a publication and they decide to discontinue it they ought to at least write you a letter and offer a refund for the un-delivered issues. The big splash about Woodsmiith Guild Edition was an insult to the reader's intelligence and the WoodsmithCertficate.com is a non-working website despite the fact that they direct you there.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


From what the girls in the office have told me, they have had quite a backlash and they are snowed with this whole thing. You are right. They should have sent individual letters to the subscribers of ShopNotes, but from what I hear this was a rather hastily made business decision. At least that is the feeling I get. I have gotten an extension to my Woodsmith subscription and I'm sure I will continue to subscribe. Don't know what I'd do without a ShopNotes or Woodsmith magazine on my coffee table.


----------



## tjhog05 (Apr 3, 2015)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


Shop Notes gone?? i liked some of the project. The reading was easy on the eyes.

I work all day (8 to 12 hours) on the computer, the last thing i want to do is to read articles on the computer at home.

Not a good choice by the magazine.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

andy_P said:


> *What Happened to ShopNotes Magazine?*
> 
> How many of you out there subscribed to ShopNotes magazine and how do you feel about the decision to stop publishing the magazine. They are giving certificates for digital media to make up for the value of ones remaining subscription to ShopNotes. I'm interested in finding out other subscriber's thoughts. I'm not happy about it at all and the way they have gone about doing it


It is now included in Woodsmith with a similar format.


----------

